# cheap hostels tokyo?



## anonymous4 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm planning to visit Tokyo for a couple days, any cheap hostel recommendations? My price range is 3000- 4000 yen, Preferably right in the center of tokyo


----------

